# Whatsit 3/18 v.2.0



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## analog.universe (Mar 18, 2012)

Potato chip?


----------



## RxForB3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Granite countertop?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 18, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Potato chip?


:thumbup:  Including some nice salt crystals.


----------



## Overread (Mar 18, 2012)

A crisp!







ok ok potato chip...... which has been said twice now


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2012)

Tee hee!  Maybe I've got you hornswoggled now!


----------



## Overread (Mar 18, 2012)

gingernut biscuit ?


----------



## Skaperen (Mar 19, 2012)

Saltine cracker


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2012)

Skaperen said:


> Saltine cracker


----------

